

Tim O'Reilly Explains the Internet of Things - joeconyers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqLB99dA48k&feature=player_embedded

======
thadk
Anyone have linkage for the Google/Amazon/Microsoft/Other "Who Owns What"
matrix? Seems not to have come online yet.

Nat's Truly Open Data is here: <http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/03/truly-open-
data.html>

~~~
nbrochu
I got a paper copy of the report while at RailsConf, so I took a picture of
the chart for all to see (no scanner, sorry!).

[http://nbrochu.posterous.com/the-state-of-the-internet-
opera...](http://nbrochu.posterous.com/the-state-of-the-internet-operating-
system-wh)

